# My cure for target panic



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

i have always struggle with target panic. Both with a gun or a bow when I’m shooting at the dot of a target I’m terrible. Now when I have a live target in front of me I have now issue what so ever. With a shotgun it’s the same way. I can’t shoot a clay bird to save my soul but if it has feathers I’m all over it. I think I figured it out. I think to damn much. Hence my little discovery that worked for me. I have been struggling sighting in my new bow. Tonight I put some headphones in cranked some music focused on that and the problem was solved. I have no problem with my form so when I draw I focus on the music and let muscle memory take over. I found I’m more steady and not chasing the dot around with my pin when I’m focused on something else. Give it a shot tell me what you think. I tucked the wires behind me so I’m not worried about catching it with the string and ripping my ear off. The way I anchor my trigger hand i actually rest my hand against the ear so I’m sure I won’t catch the wire. It helped me anybody struggling with target panic give it a shot.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats great to hear you solved it. It is tough to overcome. I've been struggling with it for years. I even tried some of the wildest ideas thinking theres a remote chance it would work. Nothing ever did. Then I switched to a thumb release and the target panic was GONE. I am more accurate than I've ever been before and shooting is 10x as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

That's great, and sounds like you understand the problem well, as well as capitalizing on your strengths. Hopefully you can focus on the music even of not too much cranked, so to use your solution and not create a worse problem (hearing loss).

I have the opposite problem with a pistol, but I'm okay on targets and clays with long guns and bow. Other than a lot more opportunities, not sure how to solve that one yet. Your solution might inspire one for me or someone else.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never had an issue with target panic and any firearm. I started my archery hunting life as a teenager shooting a recurve and became quite proficient. Down the road I started shooting a compound and initially was very competent but somewhere along the way developed target panic. Went back to traditional, then back to the compound and never did overcome my target panic. I have not shot a bow in nearly ten years. I'm going to a local archery shop this Friday to have a drop away rest put on my bow and purchase a dozen new arrows. I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

fishnpbr said:


> I have never had an issue with target panic and any firearm. I started my archery hunting life as a teenager shooting a recurve and became quite proficient. Down the road I started shooting a compound and initially was very competent but somewhere along the way developed target panic. Went back to traditional, then back to the compound and never did overcome my target panic. I have not shot a bow in nearly ten years. I'm going to a local archery shop this Friday to have a drop away rest put on my bow and purchase a dozen new arrows. I'm not sure what to expect.


Try this. Start out shooting at a short distance; 10 yards or so. Do not concentrate on, or worry about hitting the bulls-eye. Instead, concentrate on your form. Concentrate on not moving your head at all until the arrow impacts the target. Heck, try to not even blink when you hit the release. Concentrate on maintaining a relaxed grip on the riser making sure not to close your hand or tighten your grip on the release. Concentrate on not dropping your bow arm until the arrow hits the target. If you close one eye, concentrate on keeping that eye closed until impact as well.
Once you have an understanding of what a perfect release and follow through feel like, start extending your distances paying attention to form and follow-through.
Concentrating on music, or concentrating on form are both ways to be avoid consumed by the desire to hit that small dot. 
When you develop the correct form - the tight groups will automatically follow.
<----<<<


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Try this. Start out shooting at a short distance; 10 yards or so. Do not concentrate on, or worry about hitting the bulls-eye. Instead, concentrate on your form. Concentrate on not moving your head at all until the arrow impacts the target. Heck, try to not even blink when you hit the release. Concentrate on maintaining a relaxed grip on the riser making sure not to close your hand or tighten your grip on the release. Concentrate on not dropping your bow arm until the arrow hits the target. If you close one eye, concentrate on keeping that eye closed until impact as well.
> Once you have an understanding of what a perfect release and follow through feel like, start extending your distances paying attention to form and follow-through.
> Concentrating on music, or concentrating on form are both ways to be avoid consumed by the desire to hit that small dot.
> When you develop the correct form - the tight groups will automatically follow.
> <----<<<


Thanks for the tips Joe. I'll try anything. It got so bad years back that I would anticipate my release and collapse my draw at the same time. :sad:


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

bfaber said:


> i have always struggle with target panic. Both with a gun or a bow when I’m shooting at the dot of a target I’m terrible. Now when I have a live target in front of me I have now issue what so ever. With a shotgun it’s the same way. I can’t shoot a clay bird to save my soul but if it has feathers I’m all over it. I think I figured it out. I think to damn much. Hence my little discovery that worked for me. I have been struggling sighting in my new bow. Tonight I put some headphones in cranked some music focused on that and the problem was solved. I have no problem with my form so when I draw I focus on the music and let muscle memory take over. I found I’m more steady and not chasing the dot around with my pin when I’m focused on something else. Give it a shot tell me what you think. I tucked the wires behind me so I’m not worried about catching it with the string and ripping my ear off. The way I anchor my trigger hand i actually rest my hand against the ear so I’m sure I won’t catch the wire. It helped me anybody struggling with target panic give it a shot.


Buy wireless ear buds


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Gun or bow, always helps me to focus on maintaining my sights on the target through and after the shot. I know I'm doing it right when I'm so focused on holding on target that I am barely aware of pulling the trigger at all.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been trying out the EZV bowsight this year. There are no pins on this sight, just a V shaped insert that is specific to the speed of your bow. Once you sight it in, the idea is to place the deer's vitals inside the V so it fits perfectly, then touch off an arrow. The concept is designed to eliminate the need for a range finder, but I've also read it helps or even solves issues with target panic. If you're still struggling with target panic, you might want to look into this sight.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

fishnpbr said:


> Thanks for the tips Joe. I'll try anything. It got so bad years back that I would anticipate my release and collapse my draw at the same time. :sad:


That's what happened to me. I tried and tried and tried to overcome it with no luck. I did get real good at shooting really quick lol

Have you punched your cable guard at 300 fps yet?!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Try not to focus on your pin. Concentrate on the target. Let the pin float. Your brain will center it in your peep. Concentrate on form and a surprise release. Let your subconscious do the rest. It does take awhile to get used to. If you have to say in your head XXXX, or dot dot dot, whatever works best for you, burn a hole in the target.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Also maybe over the winter read Idiot Proof Archery, by Bernie Perilette (sp?).


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bwlacy said:


> Try not to focus on your pin. Concentrate on the target. Let the pin float. Your brain will center it in your peep. Concentrate on form and a surprise release. Let your subconscious do the rest. It does take awhile to get used to. If you have to say in your head XXXX, or dot dot dot, whatever works best for you, burn a hole in the target.


If its the same as me, the subconscious is what's punching the trigger...


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

My best was to not focus on the sights, but keep my eye only focus on where and what I wanted to hit.
Doing this the sights align them selves for me and I get a perfect hit. 
When I would focus on the sights they would move to much.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

lodge lounger said:


> Gun or bow, always helps me to focus on maintaining my sights on the target through and after the shot. I know I'm doing it right when I'm so focused on holding on target that I am barely aware of pulling the trigger at all.


Pure gold, right there.

The proprietor at a local archery shop watched me shooting in league and mentioned that after watching me shoot. Of course, he was old school and pretty direct about leaving my &*^%* on the target for the follow through.

We had a lot of fun there.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Look into a hinge type release. Takes a lot of practice to get used to but once you do you cant beat them for a surprise release. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderlander (Sep 27, 2016)

All good suggestions. I've personally found that when all else fails, beat target-panic down with volume. What I mean is, shoot so much that your automaticity can take over. When the draw-aim-fire sequence becomes second nature, I have found that even when I experience panic, the misses are smaller. Just a thought... tons of practice can eliminate a lot of sins!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

bwlacy said:


> Try not to focus on your pin. Concentrate on the target. *Let the pin float. Your brain will center it in your peep. Concentrate on form and a surprise release. Let your subconscious do the rest.* It does take awhile to get used to. If you have to say in your head XXXX, or dot dot dot, whatever works best for you, burn a hole in the target.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I see there are varying symptoms and severities of target panic.


----------



## Straight ahead (Jan 7, 2013)

One thing I've learned from gun experts is once you get the bulleye within your site, open both eyes to concentrate on steadiness and releasing, either it be gun or bow.


----------

